
Developing Blockchain for Healthcare, Primer - rambossa
https://medium.com/@rambossa/developing-blockchain-for-healthcare-primer-d23004de7aed
======
alistproducer2
Nothing in this proposal warrants development of a new blockchain. Simply fork
ethereum and run the nodes on a private network to avoid congestion.

~~~
rambossa
The proposal pretty much suggests that.

